# Revised diet



## leg_press (Jun 3, 2006)

What size do you call a cup? Never know if you mean a tea cup of a specific measurement
1) Protein shake made w/ milk and a bowl of cereal (2 x weetabix/cheerios) piece of fruit 1 flax cap & a multi vitamin
2) 3 eggs( fried/hard boiled/scrambled*( where I work they use liquid whole egg for their scrambled eggs) 2 weetabix/ 3 slices of wholemeal bread piece of fruit
3) Grilled chicken with a baked potato and veggies 1 flax oil cap

4) Protein shake w/ milk or Sandwich made with 4oz-6oz lean meat and salad veggies on wholemeal bread

5) Family meal, 4oz- 6oz lean protein, potatoes/ rice/ pasta, veggies, piece of fruit

6) Protein shake w/ milk and a flax oil cap ( before bed) 
*when I am @ home I scramble three whole eggs with 3 tsp semi skimmed milk.
As some of you know I am 5 ft 8-9 21 years old I am on a lean bulk and weight around 135.8lbs


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks ok to me. I know personally I dont eat potatoes unless I am bulking simply because it does nothing but increase bf for me.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 3, 2006)

Well like I said when I am home things differ like I bake yams, scramble whole eggs with semi skimmed milk rather than havin fried eggs or havin scrambled eggs make from liquid eggs


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 3, 2006)

So you're bulking? You said "lean bulking". Are you trying to lean out or bulk up? This is an okay diet for bulking. Except I don't think you need so many egg yolks. If you could use 1 whole egg and 5 or 6 whites, that would be better. 

And add some healthy fats.

A cup is 8 fl. oz.

VanessaNicole


----------



## StickCity (Jun 4, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> So you're bulking? You said "lean bulking". Are you trying to lean out or bulk up? This is an okay diet for bulking. Except I don't think you need so many egg yolks. If you could use 1 whole egg and 5 or 6 whites, that would be better.
> 
> And add some healthy fats.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%!  One whole egg and 5 whites is exactly how I do my eggs; the end result is better when you add at least 1 whole egg.  (Don't suggest frying eggs)  Maybe try some yogurt and protein shake for meal 4.  *NOTES*  Be consistent, small but frequent meals, and get your protein and excersise.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

I am trying to bulk up. How much healthy fats should I be havin? Like i said I have two choices when I am @ work, scrambled egg made usin liquid whole egg or fried eggs. The only trouble is, when I ask for just the white I still get them whole. They employ alot of foreign chefs


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

Whats ur opinion Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> What size do you call a cup? Never know if you mean a tea cup of a specific measurement
> 1) Protein shake made w/ milk and a bowl of cereal (2 x weetabix/cheerios) piece of fruit 1 flax cap & a multi vitamin


 Good, I would add some more EFA's


> 2) 3 eggs( fried/hard boiled/scrambled*( where I work they use liquid whole egg for their scrambled eggs) 2 weetabix/ 3 slices of wholemeal bread piece of fruit


Regardless what the others have said below, I see nothing wrong with you eating 3 whole eggs however, I would add a few more whites to that.  You are very lean for your height.  Eggs have a TON of health benefits, and all those anabolic benefits reside in the yolk.  Now, most of us can't get away with 3 yolks because of the fat content but you most certainly can.  This meal is good.


> 3) Grilled chicken with a baked potato and veggies 1 flax oil cap


2 things.  1.  I'm not a fan of the baked potato.  I would switch it to red potatoes, the small ones instead or a sweet potato.  2.  Not enough EFA's.  Is there a reason I don't see fish oil on here?



> 4) Protein shake w/ milk or Sandwich made with 4oz-6oz lean meat and salad veggies on wholemeal bread


I'm getting concerned about your carb choices.  Where are the oats, sweet potatos, brown rice, oat bran, whole grains etc..  unless it's sprouted grain bread, I wouldn't eat it.



> 5) Family meal, 4oz- 6oz lean protein, potatoes/ rice/ pasta, veggies, piece of fruit


Good except careful on your carb choices.  Also remember, peas and carrots are not good veggie choices.  Broccoli, cauliflower, greens etc... are better.  I'm just saying because most families only make peas and carrrots  or corn and corn is not even a veggie, it's a grain.  You need healthy fats!  



> 6) Protein shake w/ milk and a flax oil cap ( before bed)
> *when I am @ home I scramble three whole eggs with 3 tsp semi skimmed milk.
> As some of you know I am 5 ft 8-9 21 years old I am on a lean bulk and weight around 135.8lbs


Again, not enought healthy fats.  What kind of protein is in that shake?


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 4, 2006)

You have to make sacrifices. Anything worth having takes dedication and hard work.

I pack a cooler every morning with everything I need for the rest of the day.

Either fix it, or stop worrying about it.

Too many egg yolks in a day is not a good idea. You need only a certain amount of saturated fats in a day, and egg yolks contain a lot of cholesterol. If you displace your dietary omega's with this type of fat, your results may suffer. Fried eggs are a bad option.

It's up to you to take responsibility for having appropriate food choices available.

VanessaNicole


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> What size do you call a cup? Never know if you mean a tea cup of a specific measurement
> 1)*1 scoop of ON Vanilla flavour whey with 200ml semi skimmed *and a bowl of cereal (2 x weetabix/cheerios) piece of fruit 1 flax cap & a multi vitamin*<I choose flax oil as I have heard if you have too many con liver oil caps u can get poisoning. What other EFA's can I have?*
> 2) 3 eggs( fried/hard boiled/scrambled*( where I work they use liquid whole egg for their scrambled eggs) 2 weetabix/ 3 slices of wholemeal bread piece of fruit*When I ask the chefs @ work for whites I get the whole egg as their english isnt very good. Is it ok to have a flax oil cap here 2?*
> 3) Grilled chicken with a baked potato and veggies 1 flax oil cap*Baked potato as I am @ work and I dont like to reheat sweet potatoes & no where locally sells red ones. I do have sweet potatoes when I am at home*
> ...



Hope this explains a few things.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> You have to make sacrifices. Anything worth having takes dedication and hard work.
> 
> I pack a cooler every morning with everything I need for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Dietary cholesterol has very little effects on blood level cholesterol.  This is a proven fact and can provide abstracts if necessary.  

Why do you feel fried eggs a bad option?  I think they are just fine so long as he uses PAM or a little olive oil or even coconut oil for that matter.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

I get them done where I work, in the canteen and they are deep fried for maybe 40 seconds- 1 min


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Hope this explains a few things.


As far as the liver oil.  You should not be using cod liver oil, you should be using Fish Body Oils.  They are way healthier than flax.  Don't get me wrong, I think you need the flax too but you should not count on flax as your main EFA.  Flax needs to convert EPA/DHA where as fish oil is readily available EPA/DHA.  Flax doesn't convert nicely so you don't get all the benefits of EPA/DHA.

As far as the potato, then I would skip it.  Make your own granola (see recipe section) and carry that along instead.  Or if you can reheat, then have some brown rice or a bowl of oats or oat bran.

I'm not a fan of the bread and believe that if you tried hard enough, you could find an alternate choice 

At bedtime, I would suggest cottage cheese instead.  You need casein protein here, not concentrate or isolate.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

Chicken with oats really doesnt appea to me. Maybe I am just bitchin about it but I dunno.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2006)

Then have brown rice.  Excuses = failure


----------



## leg_press (Jun 4, 2006)

I will look into it. lol


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Dietary cholesterol has very little effects on blood level cholesterol.  This is a proven fact and can provide abstracts if necessary.
> 
> Why do you feel fried eggs a bad option?  I think they are just fine so long as he uses PAM or a little olive oil or even coconut oil for that matter.



I see where you are coming from, but actual levels of blood cholesterol are not the concern in terms of cholesterol's health risks.

Dietary saturated fat intake/cholesterol intake and intake of Omega-3 and Omega-6 fatty acids have a well established effect on the ratio of High Density Lipoprotein (HDL-"good") cholesterol to Low Density Lipoprotein (LDL-"bad") cholesterol. A poor ratio is a clear health risk.

Also in the case of anyone with risk factors of atherosclerotic heart disease, elevated blood lipids are a concern. Lots of sturated fats at one time (3 fried eggs is a very large dose of sat. fat) elevates blood lipids and increases the risk of TIA, Myocardial Infarction, and stroke.

VanessaNicole


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> I see where you are coming from, but actual levels of blood cholesterol are not the concern in terms of cholesterol's health risks.
> 
> Dietary saturated fat intake/cholesterol intake and intake of Omega-3 and Omega-6 fatty acids have a well established effect on the ratio of High Density Lipoprotein (HDL-"good") cholesterol to Low Density Lipoprotein (LDL-"bad") cholesterol. A poor ratio is a clear health risk.
> 
> ...


Yes you can set off a balance and this is PRECISELY why I told him he needs to increase his n3's.  I am completely aware of the "risk" factors but you are forgetting that egg yolks are not solely saturated fats.  

You are forgetting the great benefits that egg yolks carry and only looking at the "possible risk" of them.  Think about the betaine, biotin, lecithin and all the fat soluble vitamins.

Now here is the kicker.......a large egg yolk only has *2.5G of Saturated fat* so we are not talking about a lot of saturated fat in one meal.  7.5G in 3 eggs - Hell, I could eat a lean steak for more saturated fat than that!  Also consider this.......Among the 2.5G of Sat fat, you have 2G. of monounsaturated fat and 1G of polyunsaturated fat.  How can anyone say 3 egg yolks are bad is beyond me.

I'm just making a point and that I *still *fail to see how 3 Whole Eggs per day is going to effect anyone, especially someone who is trying to gain weight and already considered underweight.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes you can set off a balance and this is PRECISELY why I told him he needs to increase his n3's.  I am completely aware of the "risk" factors but you are forgetting that egg yolks are not solely saturated fats.
> 
> You are forgetting the great benefits that egg yolks carry and only looking at the "possible risk" of them.  Think about the betaine, biotin, lecithin and all the fat soluble vitamins.
> 
> ...




Maybe I should stick with the scrambled egg made with liquid eggs.

Would it be ok to have weetabix or something similar instead of wholemeal/ granar bread?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

You would be losing a LOAD of health benefits by dropping the eggs.  Not to mention that those boxed egg cartons are not as healthy as everyone thinks they are


----------



## leg_press (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah but like I said they are sort of poached in hot fat. I have just found som EPA, fish oil concentrate capsules in my kitchen cupboard


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes you can set off a balance and this is PRECISELY why I told him he needs to increase his n3's.  I am completely aware of the "risk" factors but you are forgetting that egg yolks are not solely saturated fats.
> 
> You are forgetting the great benefits that egg yolks carry and only looking at the "possible risk" of them.  Think about the betaine, biotin, lecithin and all the fat soluble vitamins.
> 
> ...



No one said egg yolks are bad for you.

I just say three egg yolks a day is too many. Especially since, if this doesn't displace his dietary EFAs then he's gonna be eating too much fat...

Plus frying in oil damages lecithin among other things...

I just happen to agree with the FDA when they say that more than one egg yolk a day can potentially create health problems for most individuals.

That's just my humble opinion of course.

And here is a guy who can't possibly be counting his macros, because he's not even preparing his own food. Excessive dietary fats for this guy is diet suicide, cause you know how easy it is to go over your calories with it...

Less egg yolks, more egg whites for protein and more O-3's and O-6's will absolutely, without a doubt improve the quality of this diet.

VanessaNicole


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

He said that he is going to scramble them and without the oil.  So that takes care of the frying.  I think frying is ok in a dash of olive oil though.

Can you explain why you feel 7.5G a day of saturated fat is unhealthy?  

Here is a guy very underweight and that could obviously benefit from these extra fat calories.  According to my calculations if he keeps his fat under 90G a day (which it looks like he is) then he is fine.  Remember he is bulking, not cutting.

I'm apologize but I still fail to see your point on why 3 eggs a day is not good for someone like him.  And the "FDA Regulations" is just a bunch of bullshit to me and just about every other damn bodybuilder out there.  We have been ahead of our time and typically wait for the FDA to catch up.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 5, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> No one said egg yolks are bad for you.
> 
> I just say three egg yolks a day is too many. Especially since, if this doesn't displace his dietary EFAs then he's gonna be eating too much fat...
> 
> ...




When you have finished slagging me off, the only mean I dont prepare myself is meal 2 when I am at work, the others I prefer fresh or semi fresh depending on if I am working or not, thank you or so very much. If I am at home I scramble the eggs with half fat milk


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He said that he is going to scramble them and without the oil.  So that takes care of the frying.  I think frying is ok in a dash of olive oil though.
> 
> Can you explain why you feel 7.5G a day of saturated fat is unhealthy?
> 
> ...



Ideally the extra fat calories should come from poly/monounsaturated fats.

I respect your opinion, but this diet would be improved if there were less egg yolks and more nuts, olive oils, avocado and fish oils. And more extra calories from quality carb sources. 

There are choices and there are better choices. 

P.S. And to the OP, I certainly didn't mean that as any kind of put down.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree on the n3's and n6's but you still didn't answer the question.

How is 7.5G of saturated fat considered bad?  

In the grand scheme of things, and the amount of meals he's eating, I hardly see how you can even argue such a minute amount.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I agree on the n3's and n6's but you still didn't answer the question.
> 
> How is 7.5G of saturated fat considered bad?
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, and the amount of meals he's eating, I hardly see how you can even argue such a minute amount.



Well, that's not even the point. But he's not eating only 7.5G of sat. fat. He's also getting that from his "half fat milk" and from meat (and a majority of whole grain breads also contain some saturated fat, as does most processed cereal and protein powder). Extra saturated fat has more potential to do bad then it has to do good. One egg yolk is plenty per day. 

But like I said 

"I respect your opinion, but this diet would be improved if there were less egg yolks and more nuts, olive oils, avocado and fish oils. And more extra calories from quality carb sources."

Maybe some of us are just more meticulous and perfectionistic. I'm definitely a little more OCD with my diet than most people...

And frankly, since an earlier post I'm still trying to think of bodybuilders who eat 3 egg yolks a day when bulking...nothing's coming to mind...

VanessaNicole


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> Well, that's not even the point. But he's not eating only 7.5G of sat. fat. He's also getting that from his "half fat milk" and from meat (and a majority of whole grain breads also contain some saturated fat, as does most processed cereal and protein powder). Extra saturated fat has more potential to do bad then it has to do good. One egg yolk is plenty per day.
> 
> But like I said
> 
> ...


I can assure you that I am probably one of the most meticulous and perfectionist when it comes to my diet on this board so that doesn't fly.

I could name you 10 people on the top of my head on this site alone that eats 3+ egg yolks per day.  

I'm not saying that is ideal for everyone, but in leg_press's case, it is a good choice.

Did you even look at the rest of his diet?  Do you know that ON Protien has almost zero fat in it per serving?  Oh and we all know how much chicken breasts have a ton of fat lol.  Seriously though, you make comment without looking at the big picture.  His diet is lacking in fat in general and it is far from overpopluated with saturated fats.  

So yeah, the point is, why is 7.5G of Saturated Fat so bad and how can you *assure * him that his health would be better overall when you haven't even given serious thought into his entire diet.

Yes, I'm not a fan of new people just jumping in and adding comment when they don't know a persons history, diet regime, and athletic performance so excuse me if I sound perturbed, because I am.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry if it perturbs you that I have a different opinion than you.

And I did read his diet.

I just disagree with you. It doesn't seem to me like that's a reason to get upset. Or "perturbed" as you put it.

VanessaNicole


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

I was perturbed because it appears you didn't read his goals and diet and instead just commented.  It's fine to disagree with me, but at least provide valid answers as to why other than the "FDA says so".  You want to disagree, disagree but you have yet to show valid proof as to why 3 egg yolks are bad per day for someone like him and his goals.  The FDA doesn't hold water here.  If necessary, I can provide more than enough abstracts to back up what I am saying and have even done so in another thread.

If you are going to hand out advice, which feel free to, then you have to understand why we are so strict around here about the type of advice that gets handed out.  We don't make blanket statements and we always have scientific proof to back up what we are saying.  This also means that you must take into consideration that he's an athlete, he's young etc...and not just show abstracts that say 1 egg a day is enough for the average american etc..  It's never a "because I said so".  You must be an RD.

Again, if you calculate what he is eating, he is hardly getting enough fat as it is so taking away a healthy choice such as egg whites is a moot point when over half of the egg yolk is not even saturated fat.  Yes he needs to add more n3's and n6's but taking away the eggs makes no sense at all.

I welcome multiple point of views to this forum so long as you can back up what you are saying.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

In 11 semester units I will be an RD. Good guess.

Anyway, I gave many points that support my opinion, but if you don't wanna hear it that's cool...

VanessaNicole


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

It wasn't a guess.  I could tell by your textbook advice.


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 6, 2006)

You can find some measurements tools: cup, 1/2 cup etc in any grocery store!! I think!!


----------



## leg_press (Jun 6, 2006)

Jodi, Vanessa please stop fighting over me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Jodi, Vanessa please stop fighting over me.


  Keep dreaming kid!

There is no fight, it's called a disagreement and we are civil towards each other.  That is, in fact, what a message board is for   A conglomerate of opinions


----------



## leg_press (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah but you were both sayin the same point over and over again about me. When I tried to explain some things you both ignored what I had to say.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2006)

We were at the point that we started making comments in general and not necessarily about your situation


----------



## leg_press (Jun 7, 2006)

So would takin EPA fish oil caps be better than Flax so if I did 3 EPA's and 3 flax or 4 EPA and 2 flax?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2006)

> Flax needs to convert EPA/DHA where as fish oil is readily available EPA/DHA. Flax doesn't convert nicely so you don't get all the benefits of EPA/DHA.


4 Fish 2 Flax


----------



## leg_press (Jun 7, 2006)

Will the fish oil not give me poisoning because the packet say take one three times a day


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, no you won't get poisoned.  Some of us have been known to take up to 15 capsules a day without problem


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 9, 2006)

15 caps??? Wouaaah that's quite expensive in a month!! My package is already 18??? voor 60 cap!!
Does it matter if you buy the "cheap" stuff?? Or does the price make a difference even if the package says 100% fish oil??


----------

